# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil en Menopauze

## christiane

In het kort :
Ben 50 jaar.Ben gestopt met pil. Bleek niet meer ongesteld te worden en ben op 2 maanden 5 kilo verzwaard. Is er een verband?

----------


## Ans

Hallo. 

Ik reageer even op jou berichtje! Nu, dat is heel goed mogelijk wat jij zegt. Ik ben nu 54 jaar en heb sinds 5 jaar ook geen menstruatie meer en ze zeggen dat je dan aankomt vanwege de veranderde hormonen. Ik zelf ben nooit aan de pil geweest. Ook ik ben wat aangekomen. Van 49 kilo naar nu 55 kilo en dat ben ik al een tijdje zo. Let verder wel op dat ik niet teveel eet en snoep, maar dat gaat mij aardig goed af. Nu, ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

Groeten van ANS.  :Wink:

----------


## chris

Ben na het stoppen met de pil niet meer ongesteld geworden.Ben 50 jaar. Nu zou ik graag terug beginnen met de pil, omdat ik te dik word en omdat het beter voor je botten zou zijn.
Kan ik dit zomaar?

----------

Ik zou dat zoamar doen hoor, weer met de pil beginnen. Het zijn toch medicijnen.
En echt goed voor je hart bijv is het niet.
Over de overgang kun je trouwens heel veel informatie vinden op www.vrouwenovergang.nl
Ik was zelf heel erg blij met alle ervaringen die ik daar kon lezen.
Ik gebruik trouwens geen pil hoor, heb wel een tijdje andere hormonen gehad, maar voelde me daar niet lekker bij.

----------

Hallo 

Is er iemand die iets afweet van de menopauze,is het vb normaal dat je uitputtingsverschijnselen kunt hebben,

dank

----------

kijk voor vragen eens op www.google.nl
als je daar menopauze of overgang in tikt, krijg je veel informatieve sites, waaronder ook forums

----------

Ja dat kan zeker, je kan soms dood- en doodmoe zijn. Ik heb dat ook dikwijils. De eenvoudigste dingen vallen me dan abnormaal zwaar.
Maar lees eens de pagina http://www.vrouwenovergang.nl
Ik heb daar zelf heel erg veel aan gehad.

----------


## Gast: Monique

Wie weet wat ik het beste kan doen bij allerlei verschijnselen die op de overgang lijken, terwijl ik pas bijna 46 ben? Volgens mijn huisarts kan dat nl.nog niet, mijn zussen waren ook pas rond hun vijftigste in de overgang.
Maar wat dan te doen met: slecht slapen voor de menstruatie, opvliegers, slecht concentreren, veel stolsels tijdens menstruatie, veel hoofpijn vlak ervoor etc.
Elke reactie is welkom&#33; :unsure: 

Monique

----------


## Guest

vreemde redenatie van je huisarts.
je kunt nog veel vroeger al in de menopauze zijn.
Er zijn zelfs vrouwen die daar voor hun veertigste al in terecht komen dus waarom niet op je zesenveertigste?

----------


## Guest

Hallo Monique

46 is een heel normale leeftijd voor de pre-menopauze.
menopauze is feitelijk maar één moment van de overgang, en wel de dag van je laatste menstruatie. 
Jaren daarvoor kun je al veranderingen merken. Je noemt er zelf al een aantal.
Misschien is een overgangsconsulente wel iets voor je?
Of informeer je eens op een van de websites over de overgang.
Vrouw en Overgang bijvoorbeeld is er een met duidelijke en eerlijke informatie. Je vindt er ook heel veel ervaringsverhalen van andere vrouwen

----------


## Gast: Monique

Bedankt voor je tip. Ik heb gelijk gekeken. Een hele goede site&#33;

----------


## sanny

> _Originally posted by Gast: Monique_@19-05-2003, 11:50:26
> * Bedankt voor je tip. Ik heb gelijk gekeken. Een hele goede site&#33;*


 Wil toch ook even reageren

Ik ben 34 jaar oud en heb ook al overgangsklachten.
Dit begon met het gevoel dat ik zwanger was,dus opgezette buik,het weg blijven van de menstruatie,opgezette pijnlijke borsten.
Heb me 2 keer laten prikken ,1 keer kwam de test uit op een getal 79 ,de tweede test was hoger 419 (een half jaar later)dus dan word er nog genoeg hormonen aangemaakt.Op de lage uitslag had de arts ook geen verklaring voor.Maar zit nog steeds met dezelfde klachten,menstruatie is heftig en komt heel erg onregelmatig.
Dus word het weer tijd voor een bezoek aan de arts.

----------


## Wilma

Hoe merk je dat je in de overgang bent als je de pil gebruikt?

----------


## patty

hallo 

Ik heb hier een site "vrouw en overgang" ga eens kijken ;mss krijg je daar antwoord op je vraag en anders kan je daar je vraag ook stellen/
http://www.vrouwenovergang.nl/
groetjes patty

----------


## Wilma

Hallo Patty,
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb inderdaad op de genoemde site een antwoord gevonden. Informatieve site&#33; 
Groet,

Wilma

----------


## Merle

:huh: 
Wat kan ik het beste doen tegen pre-menopauzeverschijnselen? (wisselende stemmingen, snel geprikkeld, geen zin in sex, erger bloedverlies, hoofdpijn etc)
De pil slikken, een Mirena-spiraaltje of iets anders?
Wie heeft tips/advies voor mij? Ik ben nu 46 en voor ik echt in de overgang ben kan nog wel even duren&#33; :unsure: 
Merle.

----------


## Guest

hallo 

misschien kan je eens kijken op deze site,staat daar info over.
hopelijk vind je daar iets
groetjes patsy
http://www.freya.nl/folder17.htm
http://www.vrouwenovergang.nl/

----------

